# Need help!



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

Dear all,

I have taken my IELTS date on 1st Nov. My plan is to finish WES before that and my wife's date for IELTS is 21 Nov. My question is, is it possible to manage all paper works and file put up before December end?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

pintuthakkar said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have taken my IELTS date on 1st Nov. My plan is to finish WES before that and my wife's date for IELTS is 21 Nov. My question is, is it possible to manage all paper works and file put up before December end?


It is of couse possible to ready documents and apply by December. However, the most important question is which NOC do you plan to apply in as some would have reached cap of 1000 by that time? If your NOC is a hot one then you might need to have a plan B such as also finding out in parallel whether any other NOC applies to you or your spouse.


----------



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

Hi, thanks. I am applying for Advertising Manager. My details as follow. 
Diploma in fine arts, 10+5. Work experience is 13.5 years. From 3 years have my own business, an advertising agency. My spouse is from same field and have 7 years work experience.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

pintuthakkar said:


> Hi, thanks. I am applying for Advertising Manager. My details as follow.
> Diploma in fine arts, 10+5. Work experience is 13.5 years. From 3 years have my own business, an advertising agency. My spouse is from same field and have 7 years work experience.


So if your NOC is 1123 then you can relax and apply in December easily as it is a rather cold occupation. Best of luck.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

pintuthakkar said:


> Hi, thanks. I am applying for Advertising Manager. My details as follow.
> Diploma in fine arts, 10+5. Work experience is 13.5 years. From 3 years have my own business, an advertising agency. My spouse is from same field and have 7 years work experience.



You should think long and hard about whether you will be able to find work in that field in Canada. I work in a closely related field and can tell you that A) your English skills will have to be very very good; B) that advertising in Canada has different practices, norms, regulations, standards, etc. than exist in India and C) that a diploma in fine arts is not going to stack up well against Canadians with university and college educations in fields like advertising, marketing, public relations, etc.


----------



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

I know about my limitation but I also have a solid confidence on my skills and 13.5 years of work experience with internationally recognized advertising agencies.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

pintuthakkar said:


> I know about my limitation but I also have a solid confidence on my skills and 13.5 years of work experience with internationally recognized advertising agencies.



You will need Canadian experience.

If when looking for a job you come up against another candidate who has less experience but that experience was earned in Canada and they have a Canadian education in advertising, marketing, public relations, etc. that candidate will be chosen.

A diploma in fine arts and non-Canadian experience will not stack up against those with a Canadian education and Canadian experience (even if that is a lesser amount of experience).


----------



## ketansalaye (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Colcher,
Im Ketan here from Mumbai India...
Would the same hold true for Australia? in the field of marketing/advertising/pr...?

Well, as for my details are concerned...i am a marketing professional with about 12 years of advertising/marketing experience. And i have already given my IELTS and have secured 8 band.

I had applied for Australian PR...but my job-code isnt opening yet. Meanwhile i used to search around and i believe Canada is more in line of what i believe would suit me.

If you may please throw in some light i would really appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ketansalaye said:


> Hi Colcher,
> Im Ketan here from Mumbai India...
> Would the same hold true for Australia? in the field of marketing/advertising/pr...?


Yes, the same would be true for Australia... in fact, it would hold true for most places in the world, not just Australia and Canada.


----------



## ketansalaye (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello moderator.
Thanks for your prompt reply.

Would canada be better then? put in the context of your reply to me...?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ketansalaye said:


> Would canada be better then?



No. The challenges will be the same everywhere. Without Canadian experience, Canadian education, knowledge of Canadian culture, familiarity with Canadian norms and practices, and extremely good English skills you will be at a significant disadvantage.


----------



## ketansalaye (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi again.

I am pretty confident of my english language skills. So no worries there.
Regarding canadian culture and systems...i believe its a learning curve i got fo go through.
Hence requesting your pov...adide...australia better or canada.
Your guidance would really be of help.
Thanks.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ketansalaye said:


> Hi again.
> 
> I am pretty confident of my english language skills. So no worries there.


Based on your posts here (both previous comments and what you have posted below), you shouldn't be so confident. If I were doing the hiring I wouldn't hire someone whose English skills are as poor as yours. I don't mean to be harsh, but in an industry that is predicated on communicating with various audiences and publics, one of the most basic requirements is that those working in the field be effective communicators - and your English language skills do not reach what I would consider to be the minimum threshold. It is bad enough having to edit and correct the spelling, grammar, and syntax of native English speakers in order to ensure that what they have written meets the required standards - having to correct the writing of a non-English speaker such as yourself would be an added burden that no boss would want to have to deal with.

Beyond the language issue, there is your lack of familiarity with Canadian norms and practices, culture, etc.







> Regarding canadian culture and systems...i believe its a learning curve i got fo go through.



Why would anyone hire someone who needs to go through that learning curve when there are plenty of qualified Canadians who would not need to go through it?





> Hence requesting your pov...adide...australia better or canada.
> Your guidance would really be of help.



As already said, the challenges will be similar.


----------



## ketansalaye (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for a frank n candid feedback. Kindly excuse me for spell checks cos of the phone typing issue.

Morbid as it sounds...your feedback that is to me...i shall like to be a little lenient in internalising it.

What i would like to understand then is... If such is the case...why would the government open the code??

Kindly do explain. Also please explain the europeans who have horrible english who make a good life there.

Yes...you are correct in terms of culture of canadians tht i need to learn..

But my question was..and is still simple...aus or canada.
If u may kindly consider my humble request in guiding me...i would really appreciafe it.

I can use heavy words to portray my english language skills. But i reckon tht this is not the forum for explicitly garnerinv support for that.

I still owe my apology if i may have offended in my words...conveying my pov.

Would again request u to be as candid in your feedback.
Thanks.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ketansalaye said:


> Thanks for a frank n candid feedback. Kindly excuse me for spell checks cos of the phone typing issue.


Yes typing on a phone sucks, and can certainly lead to spelling mistakes, but the issue here isn't just spelling - it is grammar and syntax as well. And one cannot blame those on a phone.





> Morbid as it sounds...your feedback that is to me...i shall like to be a little lenient in internalising it.



Well if you don't want advice from someone who works in the industry in Canada then that is up to you.




> What i would like to understand then is... If such is the case...why would the government open the code??



Because they would get applications from people coming from English speaking countries - not all applicants would be from non-English speaking countries. Someone coming from the UK, US, Australia, etc. could apply and would have the English skills necessary for the field.





> Also please explain the europeans who have horrible english who make a good life there.



Yes, there are many Europeans with poor English skills who make good lives here, but they are not working in PR/communications/advertising/marketing. 

I am not saying that your poor English skills are an impediment for emigrating to Canada, I am saying that they are an impediment to you being able to work in your field here in Canada. If you were a computer programmer coming here to write code it wouldn't matter, but if you want to come here to write advertising copy or to work in PR or whatever then it most certainly does matter.





> But my question was..and is still simple...aus or canada.


And that question has been answered more than once - the challenges would be the same in both countries.






> I can use heavy words to portray my english language skills. But i reckon tht this is not the forum for explicitly garnerinv support for that.



As I said, this is not simply a spelling issue - it is an issue of grammar and syntax as well. In other words, your sentence structure is very poor.

When working in the fields under discussion here (advertising/marketing/PR/communications) people need to have very good to excellent English language skills because the entire industry is predicated on communicating with audiences and publics. If you cannot effectively communicate with those groups what do you have to offer an employer? Why would anybody hire someone who cannot communicate effectively for a position in which the entire purpose _is_ to communicate?

I cannot speak German effectively and I would never attempt to immigrate to Germany to work in this field so I do not understand why someone who cannot communicate effectively in English would expect to come to Canada (or Australia) and work in it.


----------



## ketansalaye (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey hey... I dont belong to the creative side of it.
I belong to the managerial side...

So i really cant understand...basis what is your judgement of me...
Cos your syntax n mine do match...in our frank conversation.

I certainly know that ppl frm english speaking countries would come and apply...
But if u see their average scores...they hover around band 7...
But goinv by your logic they should be at 9 band.

Its not so dear.

Again i humbly ask of u...since u are an expert...canada or aus...
Would really appreciate your response.
Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ketansalaye said:


> Hey hey... I dont belong to the creative side of it.
> I belong to the managerial side...


You will not be hired for the managerial side without Canadian experience. There are plenty of Canadians who have the relevant experience and who will be hired for a management position before a newcomer.

And another thing - if on the managerial side you would be responsible for the work of those who report to you. How could you do that without sufficient English skills?





> So i really cant understand...basis what is your judgement of me...
> Cos your syntax n mine do match...in our frank conversation.



No, they most certainly do no match. I am not even trying to write properly in these posts and my spelling, grammar, and syntax are superior to yours by several orders of magnitude. I'm sorry, but not only are you not playing in my league when it comes to spelling, grammar, and syntax - you aren't even playing the same sport!





> But if u see their average scores...they hover around band 7...



When have you seen other applicant's scores in order to be able to make that claim?





> Its not so dear.



What does this even mean?





> Again i humbly ask of u...since u are an expert...canada or aus...
> Would really appreciate your response.



You claim to have good English language skills but cannot even understand that this question has been answered for you multiple times already 

I think you vastly overestimate your ability to communicate in English and need to start being more realistic about your skills, or lack thereof.


----------



## ketansalaye (Mar 4, 2013)

Well. I do not wish to continue and argue over English language skills. If you believe your english skills are superior, you must be happy. That is what is important.

Your comments may appear pugnacious, yet they are frank and sharp.

This forum supports people who wish to emigrate. Hence i urge you not to make personal remarks that undermine the spirit and intent of this forum. 

For the opinion i sought from you 'Cananda or Aus'? you have simply mentioned 'Challenges would be similar'. This is in no way a concrete opinion and hence by inference, you haven't or chosen not to answer. This is fine with me.

As i believe every interaction makes us learn something new.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ketansalaye said:


> This forum supports people who wish to emigrate. Hence i urge you not to make personal remarks that undermine the spirit and intent of this forum.



You asked for advice, it is YOUR problem that you do not like the answers. If honesty is a problem for you then you need to engage in some self-reflection.





> For the opinion i sought from you 'Cananda or Aus'? you have simply mentioned 'Challenges would be similar'. This is in no way a concrete opinion and hence by inference, you haven't or chosen not to answer.



Sweet Jebus are you serious? You asked and were told that it would be the same in either Australia or Canada. Why is that so difficult for you to understand? 




> As i believe every interaction makes us learn something new.



Only if you listen to what you are being told. You obviously aren't willing to do that which makes one wonder why you bothered asking in the first place.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

O.k., this is getting ridiculous, so I'm closing this thread.


----------

